# one handed



## HumungousLake (Apr 24, 2009)

has anyone done a one handed blindfolded solve? just wondering i will never be able to do a cube blindfolded


----------



## byu (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I've done a one-handed blindfolded solve a couple times. I think my best is around 6-7 minutes.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Apr 24, 2009)

There was once a vid of matyas kuti doing a fake one (obviously) on youtube, but I think it got deleted


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 24, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> [...] i will never be able to do a cube blindfolded



Why are you so negative? Anyone can solve it blindfolded, even a 6 year old: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNHaokbN3fE&feature=channel .


----------



## qqwref (Apr 24, 2009)

There's a record category for this on the UWR list, at http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333oh.html. Crazy stuff.

Mike Hughey did a OH BLD while juggling two balls in the other hand. There's a video somewhere.


----------



## byu (Apr 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> There's a record category for this on the UWR list, at http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_333oh.html. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Mike Hughey did a OH BLD while juggling two balls in the other hand. There's a video somewhere.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGXV40cu1s


----------



## Zava (Apr 24, 2009)

I tried it a few times, best was around 1:30-1:40 (with freestyle, because of lower move count, and no M2 moves  )


----------

